
Removal of remote screen control in Slack Calls - pmontra
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/360022908874#how-we-came-to-our-decision
======
andersced
1\. We used Screen hero for free 2\. Slack then integrated it and we had to
pay to use the Screen hero feature 3\. Now they kill the feature we use
everyday to pairprogram. The reason why we even pay for slack.

Could you at least enable Screen hero again?

